# No lips?



## ShortCurcuit (Jul 16, 2004)

I have heard that i can get the lips on my rhom cut off and it wont effect him except for a slight chance of infection. Whats everybodys opinion on doing this? Does it hurt the fish? Does anybody have pics of a piranha with the lips cut? I was also told this by a guy that will do it for $20 so im a little skeptical. any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

ok... think of me taking a hunting knife, and slicing off your lips with no anesthetic. Will it hurt? Your damn f*cking right it will... it will hurt the same on the fish exept they have a greater healing ability.. DO NOT do it unless you are an idiot and only got piranhas for their reputation.... im just exasperated you would even consider doing that

oh yea, tell that guy to go f*ck himself


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

ShortCurcuit said:


> I have heard that i can get the lips on my rhom cut off and it wont effect him except for a slight chance of infection. Whats everybodys opinion on doing this? Does it hurt the fish? Does anybody have pics of a piranha with the lips cut? I was also told this by a guy that will do it for $20 so im a little skeptical. any help would be appreciated. Thanks


 For what purpose?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> ShortCurcuit said:
> 
> 
> > I have heard that i can get the lips on my rhom cut off and it wont effect him except for a slight chance of infection. Whats everybodys opinion on doing this? Does it hurt the fish? Does anybody have pics of a piranha with the lips cut? I was also told this by a guy that will do it for $20 so im a little skeptical. any help would be appreciated. Thanks
> ...


 so he can see the teeth and make his fish seem like the killer they're made out to be


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's nuts.


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

its cruel, like shutter said, would you like to have your lips cut off??...dont do it


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

some other jerkoff did it on here and not one person said anything decent about him. dont do it just leave your p alone!


----------



## rbp guy (Apr 19, 2004)

I've seen some of my red bellies with some of their lips missing. That only happens when they freak out really bad (usually during a severe thunderstorm that causes the power in my house to flicker). They run into my decorations so hard that they tear their lips off. I have to admit that they look really mean without their lips. However, it's one thing if they remove their lips by themselves (through various decor.) but it's another to have someone take your piranha out of the water and remove the lips with some sharp utensil. I wouldn't recommend it. Actually, the thought of it makes me cringe!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

ShortCurcuit,
do not do it. it is a horrible thing to do. i will let this thread continue on only if everyone gives good reasons and doesn't start the regular you are a *** or other crappy comments, then it'll get closed!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Genin said:


> ShortCurcuit,
> do not do it. it is a horrible thing to do. i will let this thread continue on only if everyone gives good reasons and doesn't start the regular you are a *** or other crappy comments, then it'll get closed!


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

why would you want to see his teeth all the time? yes it would make him look bad ass but the lips would just grow back and you would need to do all over again. my friends allways ask me about my caribas teeth like how big are they i cant see them







so i tell them this (if you think my piranha has no teeth and is a punk put your hand in there and find out just how many teeth he dose have and let me know how many fingers you lost at the same time :laugh: ) i think not being able to see there teeth make it all the more fun and gives my friends something to think about


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

its cruel. i'm not one of those hippie animal rights activists, but cutting off your fish's lips is just plain dumb. one of my caribes got a chunk of his lip missing and let me tell you, it aint all that great to look at. save yourself $20 bucks. plus, even if you DID decide to do it, why would you pay some fuckhead $20 to do something that you could easily do yourself?

in closing, don't do it or you'll be frowned upon by everyone in this community.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

a fish is a fish, whatever..

save your $20.00 ... you could prolly buy another 2 or 3 reds, with that... lol.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

man i havnt cheked the P section for awhile now and this be the first thing i c 
damn dun do it bro thats hella stupid shiet 
no infection?????? horseshit hell be even more prone to infection when u get the lips cut..........


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Malice said:


> a fish is a fish, whatever..
> 
> save your $20.00 ... you could prolly buy another 2 or 3 reds, with that... lol.


 What are you trying to say? "a fish is a fish, whatever"


----------



## Uncle Buck (Jul 14, 2004)

ShortCurcuit said:


> I have heard that i can get the lips on my rhom cut off and it wont effect him except for a slight chance of infection. Whats everybodys opinion on doing this? Does it hurt the fish? Does anybody have pics of a piranha with the lips cut? I was also told this by a guy that will do it for $20 so im a little skeptical. any help would be appreciated. Thanks


 it does hurt the fish and it does grow back. its not a nice thing to do


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

> (ShortCurcuit @ Jul 27 2004, 01:39 AM)
> I have heard that i can get the lips on my rhom cut off and it wont effect him except for a slight chance of infection. Whats everybodys opinion on doing this? Does it hurt the fish? Does anybody have pics of a piranha with the lips cut? I was also told this by a guy that will do it for $20 so im a little skeptical. any help would be appreciated. Thanks


Repeat after me... I am sofa king we ta did!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Dont torture your fish. If you arent happy with your rhom sell it.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

ShortCurcuit said:


> I was also told this by a guy that will do it for $20 so im a little skeptical. any help would be appreciated. Thanks


 Very intresting!!!
Could you give us the name/phone/address for that guy in order to go for a 'visit'?

I will F%^@$ING mutilate that bastard!!!!!!









JUST SAY NO TO ANIMAL CRUELTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And,
welcome to Pfury!

:welcome:


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

dont do it
















I personally take alot of pride that all 20 fish I currently own, have zero fin nips, cuts, tears, chin bumps etc.. at the moment, and dont 99% of the time.
All though one is suffering heater burn, Im happy with how he is coming so far.

Take pride in raising an "unmodified" wild piranha, do the best you can, but dont do that, personally if I saw that,I wouldnt have much faith in the owner


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah cut your fish's lips off and then wonder "why is my rhom so skittish, it like runs away whenever I come near the tank and I can't figure out why"


----------



## below (Mar 26, 2004)

this is f#%ked up


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I would NEVER do it, but I would like to see an example. Because I've heard alot of people talk about it but no one actually has posted a pic before.


----------



## wpsanders (Jul 13, 2004)

This does not sound like a very good idea, if removing your fish's lips is for your friend's benefit just have them over at feeding time and they will easily see that yes it does have teeth just by the way it shreds through it's food.

I have only seen p's without lips once, my cousin had 3 rbps back in the early 80's and those bastards were so mean they would attack the glass when you came in the room. they looked cool as hell but they did it to themselves.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

very sick


----------



## Guru (Apr 20, 2004)

That is not cool


----------



## ShortCurcuit (Jul 16, 2004)

Well thanks to all of you for responding. I will obviously not be doin this. I am new to the piranha thig so that is why i asked on this forum. The way i was thining of it was like getting your dogs tail clipped,and alot of people have that done. But thanks again for the opinions


----------



## auto303615 (Jun 30, 2004)

No way would I do this. For all the reasons listed above.


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

This isnt like having your dogs tail clipped...

Its more like having your dogs lips cut off.

If you want to have a fish with scary looking teeth sell the Rhom and get some Payara cudas.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

neongreen said:


> This isnt like having your dogs tail clipped...
> 
> Its more like having your dogs lips cut off.
> 
> If you want to have a fish with scary looking teeth sell the Rhom and get some Payara cudas.


 those things are freakay!!!! the grow to 6 feet too


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

The piranha must have a use for its lips, or it wouldn't have them. So cutting them of must have a negative affect, apart form the agony of some f*cker hacking at them with a knife. I'm glad you're not going to do it, but i am shocked it actually exists, i had no idea, is it even legal? because stuff like that would never be allowed in the UK.


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

I can think of a very good use for the lips...PROTECTION!

We all know how P's run into things, their lips act as padding so their teeth dont shatter.

One fast run into something could break teeth, not good.


----------



## DaBreeZe (May 11, 2004)

i remember a thread posted on this same topic

he said it looked "gangsta"


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

ShortCurcuit said:


> Well thanks to all of you for responding. I will obviously not be doin this. I am new to the piranha thig so that is why i asked on this forum. The way i was thining of it was like getting your dogs tail clipped,and alot of people have that done. But thanks again for the opinions


 i am glad you are not going to do it and actually glad you asked the question and this is actually the first time someone has asked and then not been totally flamed.
they must all be scared of the ninja (genin) aka joe.
anyway welcome to the site.
dixon


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

i think that is really stupid y the hell would you cut his lip off just so you could see his teeth and show off to someone but i think that is cruel


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

man thats just wrong the animal feel paine too !


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

If you want to see your fish's teeth for once, get him out for a while and just push his lips down with some object, take a good look(they are actually very big and sharp), put him back in the tank. Although dont do this very often,do it when u remove him for measurements.
Cutting the lips off just to see its teeth is plain retarded, and gros. Fish feel pain alot, a simple itch irritates fish so much.


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

your only risk is the fish getting infected. Fish can not feel pain. It is a proven fact .







. The only thing ur fish will b thinking about is getting back in tha water.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

MistaFishPimp05 said:


> your only risk is the fish getting infected. Fish can not feel pain. It is a proven fact .:nod: . The only thing ur fish will b thinking about is getting back in tha water.










are you sure they can't feel pain. becuase when my fish got heater burn he fliped out. i wouldn't do it. its like those crazy body modification people.


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

yea it was a recent study by Department of Fish and Game. The gathered a bunch of Largemouth and Perch from Lake Casitas in Califonia and put them through all sorts of stuff. Meanwhile they monitored the fish's brain waves and heart rates and they did not change at all. But then again if what u said is true maybe they can feel pain and the just respond to it a different way.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

IMO fish can feel pain. The other day, one of my Ps caught hold of another Ps anal fin. Not just the fin, but the spike at the front of the fin too. He bit half off the spike. After that the bitten P was like twitching his anal fin for several minutes, as if it was more than just bothering him.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

pain is what makes your fish jump out of the tank if it gets to hot,pain is what makes your fish swim away from heaters,pain is what makes your fish not run into the glass over and over, pain to other fish means you are week and could be an easy meel..not showing pain untill allmost dead is what helps keep most wild animals from being attact by other animals..


----------



## qwuintus (Feb 3, 2003)

pics or ban


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Leave his lips alone. You can see how wrong it is cos not one person agrees its good. So theres your answer.


----------

